# When in college (BA): choose Accounting or Investment Management



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi,

I'm attending college, Business Administration. Initially I went to college to get my CSI (Investment) in the second year. However now I'm in the first year the Accounting teacher says I shouldn't go into Investment Management but switch to Accounting. She argues that I will find a job in an accounting position right away o I could continue study at university while working as well. Also, she states that if you go into accounting you can also do investing, which is probably true (although I wouldn't have a license). I'm very good at Accounting and I like it. 

A class mate of my age says he has a friend working with Nesbitt Burns. This friend made $6 million in 4 years. I don't know this friend but my class mate seems very reliable, we work together on Accounting a lot. 

Now, what is your take on this. Can someone even make $6 million in four years? What options are there for (mature) students fresh out of college for Investment or Accounting? 
Please comment.


----------



## blueeyetea (Feb 27, 2013)

From my perspective, it's easier to get a job starting in accounting because there are more of those jobs open and available than jobs in investment management. Ask anyone working in investment management, say, at the corporate level, and they're more likely to be chartered accountants who branched off into the financial industry and investments after they had several years of experience under their belts. 

As for the friend who make $6 million in 4 years, that's pretty far-fetched. If true, it's most likely as a trader, an area difficult to break into without connections. 

The CSI course is a good foundation in investing, but from what I remember, to be licensed meant you could buy and sell stocks on a client's behalf. In other words, a stockbroker is a fancy word word fo salesperson. The more they buy and sell for clients, the more money they make.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

100% agree with Accounting.

You can work in a firm or start your own business or simply do a combination of both, much easier in my opinion.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

OK well first of all forget about that $6M in 4 years rhetoric.

Secondly, I feel that Accounting is in much higher demand in society than the other thing you mentioned. Of course, you will want to get specific accounting certifications like CGA etc. These letters appear after your name and are a recognized trade certification.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm sure there are Accountants that are CMF members. I would be interested in reading their take.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My friends daughter graduated as Accountant last year and currently earns about $91,000 a year with A big company in Toronto.My sister is 57 and has impressive resume ,at her top pay it may have reached $400,000 a year .Only way I can see the 6 million being true is if there was some big share options as part of a package ,ie you worked for Facebook before it went public !


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

How much more schooling would it be to complete both degrees?


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

Many of the questions related to university requirements, availability of jobs at graduation and salary expectations have differing answers depending on where you go to school and where you want to work.

When I was in university I wanted to work in finance, so I graduated with a finance major. I also took all of the accounting classes in case a career in finance didn't pan out. You can do that at some, but not all universities. At the university I went to it didn't lengthen my degree, I just filled up all of my open electives with accounting classes. This ended up being the correct choice, I finished university in December 2008. Many prospective employers in finance were laying off employees at that time, so I made the choice to work at an accounting firm and get my CA designation.

Ultimately it's a personal decision, and a tough one to make. I worked 2 coop terms on a bond trading desk, spent 4 years in public practice, and nearly 2 years as an accountant in industry; each job was very different from the other. I recommend trying to get summer or coop jobs in both accounting and finance to help you decide where you'd prefer to work. I don't think monetary compensation is as important as enjoying your job, average pay in both accounting and finance is more than enough to lead a good life.

If you are thinking of getting a professional designation, be mindful of what courses you need to get into that program. You can go to the websites of the various designations and find out what courses are required from your university as prerequisites.

To put it in very general terms though, there are more accounting jobs and they are generally easier to get. The pay in finance tends to be greater, especially at the higher end.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

There is only one designation in Canada now, the Chartered Professional Accountant (CPA). The exception is those that might be finishing up their legacy designation this year.

You need a degree in accounting or a degree in another field (4 year) plus specific accounting, finance, auditing and tax courses covered in CPA Prep to enter the CPA professional education program (PEP). I suggest searching for more information.

There is plenty of opportunity in accounting. Unemployment among designated accountants is only frictional and wages are generally above average.

Furthermore, in many smaller and mid-size companies, finance functions are fulfilled by accountants.


----------

